# ZINSSER® SealCoat™ Universal Sanding Sealer



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Anyone have experience using ZINSSER® SealCoat™ Universal Sanding Sealer as a primer on kitchen cabinets? Apparently it's wax-free shellac and BIN isn't.

I want to use "Aqua Coat wood grain filler" and the manufacturer recommends the seal coat. The grain filler is water based.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Seal coat is a good product and long shelf life compared to bin, its no different than shellac flakes that you dissolve in alcohol your self. I've only ever used it as a preconditioner but being pure shellac it does work as a tie coat between incompatible finishes.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

@Mr Smith Sealcoat like the name says is the universal sanding sealer. It is made of dewaxed blonde shellac and alcohol. It is used primarily as a sanding sealer prior to clear coat. The "universal" refers to virtually any clear topcoat will bond to it. Oil or water poly in particular. Different shades of shellac can be used to tone wood prior to clear coat. It really makes walnut and cherry pop. Also brings out the rays on quartersawn white oak. The "dewaxed" is a step added to shellac flake processing to assure removal of all wax which as we all know is a problem for topcoat adherence. Modern shellacs have very little if any wax so this has become pretty much a non issue. We all know BIN will adhere to virtually any substrate. We also know that any topcoat we apply to BIN will adhere. BIN will work fine over your filler and powder up nicley when you sand. The Sealcoat would work but you need that pigment they put in BIN to help your filler out.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Blonde shellac


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

It shouldn’t be a problem using seal coat, especially if it’s what’s being recommended. I’d ask how long they want the Seal Coat to cure before you apply the grain filler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I've asked this before, and I dont think I got an answer. Does this block stains like BIN does?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> I've asked this before, and I dont think I got an answer. Does this block stains like BIN does?



Pure shellac can, but seal coat is very thin. Its basically a 2lbs cut shellac.


I think you can use it as such to block tannis and stains but definitely use at least 2 coats.


I like these dewaxed shellac products because they have almost indefinite shelf life and have a variety of uses. Good tool to keep in your bag.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I had an issue with sealcoat and Target coatings em6500 despite following advice in the target coatings webpage. 

I was getting werid crazing even after sanding the first coat of finish and respraying. 

Apparently zinsser has a quality control issue regarding their ability to provide a truly dewaxwed product. Just something to be aware if topcoating with waterbornes.


----------

